# U.S. Nationals 2012 Travel and Hotel arrangements



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just basically use this thread to set up hotel arrangements and any travel...I'm just looking for some roomates


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2012)

omg ryan we should share a room because we're best friends and stuff


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 6, 2012)

ya ryan am looking for room too and with kir omg.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2012)

Inb43some

Waffo, I wouldn't mind raising my knee to you. Let's roomies omg


----------



## Tyson (Mar 6, 2012)

Is anyone looking to show up early or stay late? Since it is Vegas after all.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 6, 2012)

WAFFO, KIR, RYAN!
MUST GET STACHU.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 6, 2012)

I was kidding about sharing with Ryan, but he thought I was serious.

lolz.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Is anyone looking to show up early or stay late? Since it is Vegas after all.


 
Either is what i was planning. I mean it's vegas gotta look around and stuff


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I was kidding about sharing with Ryan, but he thought I was serious.
> 
> lolz.


 
You lie. Id never want to share a room with you.

Clearly you don't know what sarcasm is.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 7, 2012)

Planning on having an "Avengers room". Anyone from California should come there to hang out


----------



## leodeigo12345 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im most likely showing up early

what hotel r u guys staying in


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 7, 2012)

My mom said that if were going, that we would be driving (She likes to drive)... 

Not an awesome plan. It takes like 4 days. I would most likely be showing early if I came.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 7, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> You lie. Id never want to share a room with you.
> 
> Clearly you don't know what sarcasm is.



It's hard to detect it when you ask who else I want to share with.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 8, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Is anyone looking to show up early or stay late? Since it is Vegas after all.


 
I'm arriving Wednesday and leaving Wednesday. Anyone want to hit the poker tables with me?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> It's hard to detect it when you ask who else I want to share with.


 
I did that in hopes of dashing you.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> I did that in hopes of dashing you.


 
Swing and a miss.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2012)

Aww... you two... get a room already.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2012)

He never returns my advances ;_;


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 9, 2012)

i've been offered to go to nationals by my mom. does anyone think its worth it? cause i'd definitly go if i was like 18+ old. but im only 16 so i'd have to bring her along and i know she'd be bored the whole time. what do i do?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't forget your mom is in vegas, so she could do other things there.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

nobody is bored in vegas


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I hear Hotel rooms now come with complimentary tigers


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have already rented a room with 2 double beds i am staying the night of the 2nd through the night of the 5th if anyones interested.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> I hear Hotel rooms now come with complimentary tigers


 
You're mistaken. That's Caesar's Palace.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> nobody is bored in vegas


 
No one got bored at Olentangy.


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2012)

Just booked flights. Leaving on Aug 1 and coming back on Aug 7. 

If anyone has space in their hotel room during any of those days and doesn't mind a Sarah sleeping on the floor, let me know.


----------



## RaresB (May 25, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Just booked flights. Leaving on Aug 1 and coming back on Aug 7.
> 
> If anyone has space in their hotel room during any of those days and doesn't mind a Sarah sleeping on the floor, let me know.


 
If you don't mind me asking how much were the tickets, I'm guessing you are going from pearson


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much were the tickets, I'm guessing you are going from pearson


Yup, from Pearson. It was $534 in total (Westjet).


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 25, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Yup, from Pearson. It was $534 in total (Westjet).


 
Now i wanna go just do redeem myself at sq1 team bld


----------



## RaresB (May 25, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Yup, from Pearson. It was $534 in total (Westjet).


 
Ah ok, around what I'm getting good to know theyre similar


----------



## anthonyB (May 26, 2012)

You guys are going to have a lot of fun, I'm sure.

I head down to the Strip with friends every 2 weeks or so to go sight seeing and to go to the Adventure dome to ride the coaster(gets boring after going there a lot).


You guys should definitely check out Gamezone near M&M world, it's an amazing arcade :9

and for everyone 18 and younger, there is a curfew at 9 pm on strip unless you're with a parent. 

I suggest caesars palace for a hotel to be honest
it gets extremely hot down here, it's already 90+ in the day now.

This is my first competition, I look forward to meeting some of you(if you're willing).


----------



## RaresB (May 26, 2012)

anthonyB said:


> You guys are going to have a lot of fun, I'm sure.
> 
> I head down to the Strip with friends every 2 weeks or so to go sight seeing and to go to the Adventure dome to ride the coaster(gets boring after going there a lot).
> 
> ...


250 a night I think I will pass, know any decent hotels near the strip and the venue that are more reasonable


----------



## anthonyB (May 26, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> 250 a night I think I will pass, know any decent hotels near the strip and the venue that are more reasonable


 
A lot of the hotels are expensive in vegas, usually the ones on the strip and I'm not experienced with hotels since I never stay at them much (I drive there from my home, takes like 30 mins)

From experience however, I'd suggest Flamingo's, MGM, Bally's, Fremont(2 miles from strip I think), and Motel 6(super cheap)

If those aren't cheap, then I don't think I can help much, most of my friends stayed at those for throwing parties and they say it's pretty cheap.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 26, 2012)

why aren't you guys just booking at the Riviera with the group rate. Its where almost everyone will be staying (i'm sure) and the rooms are $45 a night.


----------

